# Route 66



## FastTrax (Oct 7, 2020)

www.national66.org

www.historic66.com

www.roadtripusa.com/route-66/

www.legendsofamerica.com/route-66

www.roadtrippers.com/The-ultimate-guide-route-66/

www.wikitravel.org/en/Route_66

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/U.S._Route_66

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Route_66_Association

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_History_Route_66_Federation


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 7, 2020)

I love your video threads so much, Fast!


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 7, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I love your video threads so much, Fast!




I aim to please. You all are a wonderful crew.


----------



## Treacle (Oct 7, 2020)

Watched a prog on Route 66 with  Billy Connolly. So interesting.  Am I confused by suggesting there is an old 66 route and a new 66 route or a route that goes around the 66 route.  Forgive my ignorance.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 7, 2020)

Traveled it a lot when I was younger and family was on vacation.  California to Texas where grandma lived.


----------



## Jules (Oct 7, 2020)

Absolutely loved the TV show in the early 60s.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 8, 2020)

I traveled this road in 1958 from Needles, CA to just before Chicago where we got off to head on to New York. What a ride it was. I can’t count the number of towns and attractions we passed. I still have the route that Texaco mapped out for me.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## 911 (Oct 8, 2020)

I drove Route 66 in Albuquerque maybe 15 years ago when I went out for the Hot Air Balloon Festival. We ate at the old Route 66 Diner. I don't remember much about it, but the food was pretty good.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 8, 2020)

911 said:


> I drove Route 66 in Albuquerque maybe 15 years ago when I went out for the Hot Air Balloon Festival. We ate at the old Route 66 Diner. I don't remember much about it, but the food was pretty good.


Just like us all , “the food was pretty good”.  In good times, we always remember the food.


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 8, 2020)

My family + my grandma drove from Chicago to San Francisco and back in a 1950 Ford two door when I was 4 or 5 meaning around 1952 or 3. Thankfully I don't recall one second of the trip.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 8, 2020)

Back in the 70's  we traveled Route  66 on a few  different  vacation trips.    I remember looking for the road signs in New Mexico and Arizona.  
Today ....


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 8, 2020)

Thanks @FastTrax  .. great memories!


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 8, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> Thanks @FastTrax  .. great memories!



Always a pleasure.


----------



## FastTrax (May 2, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> View attachment 126750
> 
> View attachment 126751
> 
> ...





FastTrax said:


> That's one component of the United States/Canada alliance. The other component is NORAD which is under the defense umbrella provided by the USAF.



Update.


----------



## David777 (May 2, 2022)

At age 3 or 4 our family of 4 was driving cross country on Route 66 to/from LA and over-nighted at the Painted Desert Inn, part of Petrified Forest National Park that is now a museum.  Route 66 runs right through the northern end of the park where there is a cliff vista northward into the colorful usually waterless Painted Desert bad lands.  When I did photography there a decade ago, upon entering the Inn I was surprised to vaguely remember the time our family ate a table in what was a cafe room.  Amazing to recall any memory from that age.  It gave me a deep inner mental feeling of my beloved mother and father from that period of my young life I allowed myself to deeply feel in tears.   Note both my parents are long passed.  Amazing what our secrets our minds hold that our visual mind might unlock given triggers even decades later.

https://www.nps.gov/pefo/learn/historyculture/pdi.htm

_The inn opened in 1940 under the management of the Fred Harvey Company, which was famous in the Southwest for providing hospitality services to tourists and travelers on the Santa Fe Railroad. For two years, the inn offered Route 66 travelers food, souvenirs, and lodging, and local people with event and meeting space. It closed in 1942, as American involvement with World War II shifted resources away from domestic programs._

Petrified wood in front of some uniquely purple sedimentary clay layer strata.  Have studied much earth geology including geological maps of places I visit.  4x5 Provia transparency crudely scanned.


----------

